
DConf 2020 Cancelled - 6581
http://dconf.org/2020/index.html
======
sitkack
They should have moved it online. I believe all business gsuite accounts have
had their GVC maximums increased and the ability to live stream to 100k folks.
Now is a great time to be remote first in everything we do.

